# Bí quyết khắc phục cười hở lợi giúp bạn tự tin tỏa sáng



## csevenan (4/9/19)

Một nụ cười tỏa sáng là niềm ao ước của tất cả mọi người đặc biệt là đối với phụ nữ. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng may mắn sở hữu một nụ cười đẹp tự nhiên, hoàn hảo.




Những người cười hở lợi thường cảm thấy tự ti trong giao tiếp, ngại cười hoặc cười gượng để che giấu khuyết điểm. Hiện nay, có một số phương pháp chữa cười hở lợi hiệu quả, không để lại sẹo, không gây biến chứng. Bài viết này, Nha Khoa Sandentist sẽ giới thiệu với bạn những bí quyết khắc phục cười hở lợi đơn giản mà vô cùng hiệu quả đó nhé!
Bí quyết chữa cười hở lợi không cần phẫu thuật: Cười hở lợi là tình trạng khi cười phần nướu (lợi) lộ ra nhiều hơn so với bình thường. Có nhiều nguyên nhân khiến lợi lộ ra nhiều khi cười như do mô lợi và cơ mô trên phát triển mạnh, môi trên ngắn, không phủ hết lợi hoặc răng hô và chữa trị chỉnh nha kém,… Tùy theo từng nguyên nhân mà chúng ta sẽ có biện pháp khắc phục khác nhau. Một số mẹo giúp khắc phục cười hở lợi tự nhiên nhất mà không cần phẫu thuật cười hở lợi:
+ Kiểm soát cơ môi: Đây là một cách khắc phục cười hở lợi rất hiệu quả. Để kiểm soát cơ môi tốt, bạn cần tập cho nụ cười có hình cung tên. Nụ cười này chỉ để lộ phần răng mà không lộ phần lợi, giúp nụ cười của bạn trong tự nhiên nhất.
+ Áp dụng cách cười bằng mắt để giảm sự chú ý của người đối diện: Theo nghiên cứu của các chuyên gia, nụ cười không chỉ tập trung ở hàm răng mà còn tập trung khá nhiều ở đôi mắt. Một đôi mắt biết cười và có hồn thì bạn chỉ cần cười mỉm thôi đã tạo được ấn tượng mạnh mẽ với người đối diện rồi. Với nhược điểm cười hở lợi, bạn không nên cười quá lớn, hãy tập cười bằng mắt nhé.


----------

